# Irısh Village today, Who is in ?



## navalarc (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,

I am going today to Irısh Village for dinner and right after for a few drinks.
Who wants to join ? who is in ? Just raise your finger and inform me as soon as possible.

Cheers.


----------



## boredindubai (Sep 7, 2012)

i am in totally......lets meet i don have a lot of friends here just moved 6 days back.......!! hope you will mail soon! i am looking for friends!


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

Am in also if we could do it this week, am looking to make new friends. mail m waiting


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Post the Bar location, I might attend.


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Post the Bar location, I might attend.


its in Garhood area, or if any other bar is suggested will be fine


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

^^^ Has the day been decided ?


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

lets make it this thursday or friday? what do you think guys


----------



## navalarc (Aug 30, 2012)

zaidhim said:


> lets make it this thursday or friday? what do you think guys


Actually the offer was for last thursday night =).
But noprob. if you want, we can do it this week as well..
Just need to decide exact date.


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

this week is fine, maybe friday is a good day, what do think?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm in for friday ... what time ?


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm game too, new to Dubai and friendless......I will wear my need friends t-shirt so you guys know who I am!


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

between 6 to 7 pm i think this is the best time, if this is fine with all, or if any can suggest


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

After 7pm will be preferable


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok lets set the time at 7:30 pm


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Where is it ?


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

irish Village, garhood-Diera


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Let me understand this Canuk, you've been here for a couple of years and don't know where the Irish village is? Take no points out of ten for observation, you drive past it any time you go to the airport, it's beside the Tennis Stadium and Emirates College. Safest bet is to get in a Taxi and say Irish Village, then hey presto ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Never been there to be honest. I usually drink in a German Bar close my place go on foot get back and pass out.

I am not sure if I am going ....just learned I have a meeting to attend in Abu Dhabi. 




Felixtoo2 said:


> Let me understand this Canuk, you've been here for a couple of years and don't know where the Irish village is? Take no points out of ten for observation, you drive past it any time you go to the airport, it's beside the Tennis Stadium and Emirates College. Safest bet is to get in a Taxi and say Irish Village, then hey presto ,,,,,,,,


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

So what's the plan for tomorrow?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

The plan is to get hammered Good.

Send your contact details , will be there


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

confirmed tomorrow will be there


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

How will I know who you all are on arrival?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

That's why I told you send your contact details by pm I ve got zaids already but I will be late though


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

jimbobslats said:


> How will I know who you all are on arrival?


Same problem here ... 
Who should the PM be sent to ?


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry guys looks like am not going to make it, somthing came up at last monent, will make next time sorry again enjoy ur time. Cheers


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

How Mandy's going tonight??


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

jimbobslats said:


> How Mandy's going tonight??


Many


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

jimbobslats said:


> Many


seems 3


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Will Canuck be there, said something about being late?


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Think I'll be giving it a miss tonight too, I'll be involved next time.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I had a call now it is over. I will be there by 7:30 pm Jim I sent you my contact details ..same to you ibkiss


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

jimbobslats said:


> Think I'll be giving it a miss tonight too, I'll be involved next time.


Well I will be there with or without you


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

sorry once more guys to let you down, would love to meet again by next week, lets plan it again and I will make it this time......


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

zaidhim said:


> sorry once more guys to let you down, would love to meet again by next week, lets plan it again and I will make it this time......


I hope a successful event occurs next week !!!


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

Will make it a successful one this week, let's plan and confirm with all for venue and time, cheers all


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys, did not hear anything from you on this week out, no one is intreasted?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

zaidhim said:


> Hi guys, did not hear anything from you on this week out, no one is intreasted?


Arriving in Dubai 24 th so interested for next week!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I am interested this week :heh:


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

So who is on this week and who is infor next week, let us decide to know.....


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm in next week, better for me


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

zaidhim said:


> So who is on this week and who is infor next week, let us decide to know.....


Next week!


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, next week then


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Any plans so far ? :eyebrows:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Queue Tumbleweed! 

The chance of a bunch of guys who don't buy rounds and drink like girls organising a piss up is extremely slim! 

What? Think I'm being unfair? Prove me wrong!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Queue Tumbleweed!
> 
> The chance of a bunch of guys who don't buy rounds and drink like girls organising a piss up is extremely slim!
> 
> What? Think I'm being unfair? Prove me wrong!


Ouch!!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Queue Tumbleweed!
> 
> The chance of a bunch of guys who don't buy rounds and drink like girls organising a piss up is extremely slim!
> 
> What? Think I'm being unfair? Prove me wrong!


Ok I dare you to tag along & show up.

Thursday Night @ 7 PM Sharp Irish Village. Let us hope they have all kind of beers, but Irish beers!!!! 

Those who are INDEED really  interested are advised to PM me with your REAL NAME and phone number.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Where: Irish village
When September 27th, 2012 @ 7 pm 

Those who are interested please send me a PM with your name & phone number.

So far we have:

Canuck_sens
Ibkiss


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

i feel sooooo bad that i have been here 3weeks and dont know where the irish village is! im such a disappointment to all of ireland!!!!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> i feel sooooo bad that i have been here 3weeks and dont know where the irish village is! im such a disappointment to all of ireland!!!!!


 http://www.irishvillage.ae/HomePage

it's in garhoud, near the airport.. nice place.. although looks like someone cut down a whole forest to build it.. lol 

you would be a disappointment if you ended up there and didn't get hammered... hehehe.. j/k...

Sent from my Samsung using Expat Forum


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

So far we have:

Canuck_sens
Ibkiss
ZaidHim

Where:Irish village
When:September 27th, 2012 @ 7 pm 
Why? We do miss beers! 

Those who are interested please send me a PM with your name & phone number.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in Heidelberg, have a good night!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

UPDATE so far we have:

Canuck_sens
Ibkiss
ZaidHim
Trilogygirls

Where:Irish village
When:September 27th, 2012 @ 7 pm 
Why? We do miss beers! 

Those who are interested please send me a PM with your name & phone number


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

So? Did you Prove me wrong guys?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> So? Did you Prove me wrong guys?


They're meeting tonight and I'm sure they are all very determined to prove you wrong Felix.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

*NEW UPDATE
*

So far we have:

Canuck_sens
Ibkiss
ZaidHim
Trilogygirls
KC1 & KC1's other half

Where:Irish village
When:September 27th, 2012 @ 7 pm 
Why? We do miss beers! 

Those who are interested please send me a PM with your name & phone number


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> *NEW UPDATE
> *
> 
> So far we have:
> ...


Heya ... Hi there KCs

Nice to see u on board !!!  :clap2:


----------



## abo_shreek11 (Sep 26, 2012)

These Jordanians are heavy drinkers .


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW ANOTHER NEW UPDATE

So far we have 7 ppl:

Canuck_sens
Ibkiss
ZaidHim
Trilogygirls
KC1 & KC1's other half
Tootal

Where:Irish village
When:September 27th, 2012 @ 7 pm 
Why? We do miss beers! 

Those who are interested please send me a PM with your name & phone number


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

It was a great night out!!!

Thanks for coming kc couple, ibkiss, zaid and tool ( don't recall your entire nick name Canadian guy ) it was a great night out!

We should do that more often but not only limited to drinks. Restos and other stuff whatever it may be will certainly do....

I would like to ask the mods to close this thread. More gatherings will certainly happen in different threads.

Thanks!


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> It was a great night out!!!
> 
> Thanks for coming kc couple, ibkiss, zaid and tool ( don't recall your entire nick name Canadian guy ) it was a great night out!
> 
> ...


It was really a great night.

Thank you all for sharing and will have to do it again another time.

Thanks


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Tootall! 

Good to meet yall last night, see ya next time!


----------

